# Lets see pictures of your kids and furry friends helping in the shop



## Mark in Indiana (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Friends,

When my kids were young, they didn't have digital cameras like now, just 35mm photographs. However, I thought I'd share a picture of our grey cat inspecting a vise part with me. Anyone here have pictures of their little helpers you want to share?


----------



## ProMetalShop (Feb 9, 2015)

This is my buddy Toby, I rescued him back in 2006. 




And the one behind Toby is our other rescue Annie. We've had her for 4 years now.


----------



## Baithog (Feb 10, 2015)

We have 3 rescue Shiba Inu, a girl and two boys. They are all pure bred, although the breeding for 2 of them is not good. First, our girl, Babe. She came from good stock. Her sin was to have her owners die. We drove from Arkansas to Oregon to get her.




And here are the two boys. Kuma on the right was a puppy mill reject. Baybe on the left was taken from an animal hoarder. His left paw is up because it was broken and never set. It is usable for some things, but not for walking. It is too short to touch the ground.




This is Baybe's rescue picture taken at the hoarder's house right after his bath. 




------ the rest of this --------
Not sure what happened. I guess I deleted more than I intended. Talking about or dogs gets pretty long winded.

The poor dogs don't get to come out and watch much since I switched from wood to metal. Steel swarf isn't good for their feet, and this breed has a penchant for tasting neat looking stuff like shiny aluminum shavings. They do like to watch. Baybe will scratch at the shop door so he can see what's going on. They do get to come out for a well supervised visit when I've cleaned up for the night. Every once in a while a lizard will sneak into the garage shop. The dogs make short work of them.


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 10, 2015)

this is Fragrance----I have never seen her working on my mill or lathe or drill press------heck--I didn't even know she knew her way around in there till I let her go from the squirrel trap and my wife laughed so hard when she ran and squeezed under the shop door---at least she must know me well enough to not spray me----Dave






I no longer leave the squirrel trap open at night anymore!


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Feb 10, 2015)

A few pictures of Jethro the lathe dog and his partner in crime Ellie. I rescued him at five weeks old.Thats him under my desk sleeping . The brown one is Ellie .She wandered into the yard one day and never left. They are a tag team of tool and part thieves. I know that they have at least 2 hammers a few screwdrivers ,3 rolls of masking tape , a Ford water pump and my favorite 9/16s box end wrench  under the house . When they ain't stealing my stuff they like to landscape the yard by digging holes and squirrel chasing . :digging:*************Just Saying********Gator*******:bash:​


----------



## invisabledog (Feb 10, 2015)

Not the best pic.  Zeus outside and Sunny peaking out under the frame of the speeder. They supervise very well, but not much help at all.


----------



## David S (Feb 10, 2015)

Well I don't have a picture of our cat helping me.  She looks very similar to the OP's grey cat.

However my grand daughter loves working with "Pa" in the shop repairing clocks.  Oh how I envy her small hands.  She has no problem assembling all the components.




David


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Feb 10, 2015)

^^^ David:
It's great to see your granddaughter learning a skill and practicing shop safety.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 10, 2015)

Here is Tucker helping with a little exhaust work.


----------



## fixit (Feb 10, 2015)

BOOMER 
​


----------



## f350ca (Feb 10, 2015)

This is the quality control department, and copilot of the snowmobile, tractor, atv, boat, truck, pretty much anything that has an engine.






Greg


----------



## nobog (Feb 10, 2015)

f350ca said:


> This is the quality control department, and copilot of the snowmobile, tractor, atv, boat, truck, pretty much anything that has an engine.
> Greg



Now if you could just get 'em to use a dust pan !


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 10, 2015)

Here's Onya Dog!!!



and Mikey


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 10, 2015)

Teddy doing what he does best (getting in the way). He has the ability to know exactly what machine I'm going to need next and lay down in front of it.







I even found his puppy picture from when he was still interested in learning the trade!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 10, 2015)

Please be careful of posting pictures of your children. You never know who is looking. We try our best to make sure everything is safe here on this Forum, but you never know for sure.

  "Thank you."

  "Billy G"


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 10, 2015)

pictures edited, thanks Bill.


----------



## moddy (Feb 11, 2015)

My son helps me out with cleaning the gear box. 
He takes a break from the gaming and chatting with friends to help out in the shop every now and then. Especially when I work with HIS quad...




He also has small enough hands still, to be a god hand to lend...


----------

